# Mess on the kitchen counter



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Walked into the kitchen today to find that "someone" made a mess of the French rolls and even left me a "prezzie" 
Birds...*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Goodness gracious, they _have_ been into some mischief! 

At least it was bread and not salt (cough cough _Noah_)


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

uh oh.looks like some little birdie was hungry .now to figure out which 1 did it.lol they're gonna look at you and say we didn't do it.it was someone else.blessings my friend.you how birds are.pick here leave a trail of crumbs .:budgie:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Haha poor Noah will never live down the salt 'tasting'!!  He's a little rascal 

Noah and the tiels would cause some damage if they ever got together!!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


shanebudgie said:



 uh oh.looks like some little birdie was hungry .now to figure out which 1 did it.lol they're gonna look at you and say we didn't do it.it was someone else.blessings my friend.you how birds are.pick here leave a trail of crumbs .:budgie:

Click to expand...

It was Tony.
Candy doesn't really leave her cage and stays mostly on top of it.*


----------



## Kittieful (Mar 10, 2016)

What a little stinker  At least he was kind enough to leave you a present!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Mess*

But you can not help loving them even more. I remember a very worried Mama and family, who was so happy to have Tony home she would have given up a pot of gold to have her baby come home. I am so glad. I remember Tony as one of our TB miracles. I wonder if the Pope would make TB a Saint if we all 
kneel down and ask real nice?? Maybe St Patrick will help. Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


Jo Ann said:



But you can not help loving them even more. I remember a very worried Mama and family, who was so happy to have Tony home she would have given up a pot of gold to have her baby come home. I am so glad. I remember Tony as one of our TB miracles. I wonder if the Pope would make TB a Saint if we all 
kneel down and ask real nice?? Maybe St Patrick will help. Blessings, Jo Ann

Click to expand...

You're right, JoAnn, I love those birds like they are my second kids, lol. 
My two dogs and two birds. *


----------



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

eduardo said:


> *
> 
> You're right, JoAnn, I love those birds like they are my second kids, lol.
> My two dogs and two birds. *


Fids! feathered and furry kids  People miss hear me say that all the time and I get the  you have kids?! .. no no no.. Fids lol


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

:laughing: fids omg hehehe.I like that.I can't stop laughing omg.


----------



## bluewing (Feb 6, 2016)

Too funny  hahhahhhaaaaa


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

lol I'm still giggling some .that was a funny story.Tony you silly Bird.thanks Dee I really needed a good laugh today.blessings :budgie:


----------

